# Comcast's compression getting out of hand...



## natr0n (Jun 7, 2015)

Noticing alot of channels are extremely poor quality and lag/skipping lately.


Is anyone else here having issues ?


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 7, 2015)

Mine has been acting up for about a month.
I'm ready to cancel service with them.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 7, 2015)

Don't watch crap on Comcast, but i watch a lot though though Netflix without any issue's.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 7, 2015)

Don't watch much but haven't noticed any problems.


----------



## natr0n (Jun 7, 2015)

I watch stuff like create tv, food factory, how its made, learning /about type shows.

Not into other types of shows.

It's sucks sometimes im like oh look at how something is made ... ah fml lagging pos


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 7, 2015)

natr0n said:


> I watch stuff like create tv, food factory, how its made, learning /about type shows.
> 
> Not into other types of shows.
> 
> It's sucks sometimes im like oh look at how something is made ... ah fml lagging pos



X1 platform?

If no, it's basically a web streaming box that is underpowered and sucks balls.  I'd advise trying a more basic cable solution if you have that and are getting issues (like I was).


----------



## Batou1986 (Jun 7, 2015)

natr0n said:


> Noticing alot of channels are extremely poor quality and lag/skipping lately.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else here having issues ?



ITS COMCASTIC

The other day I seen something about them adding 4k support soon , Still wondering when we will get 1080p


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 7, 2015)

I have the X1 platform.  The "auxiliary" boxes' menus lag and and stuff, but the main box is fine.  Also, programs on the "auxilary" can sometimes get bad signal break-ups and blocky.  But I wouldn't say it does it often enough for me to care.


----------



## natr0n (Jun 7, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> X1 platform?
> 
> If no, it's basically a web streaming box that is underpowered and sucks balls.  I'd advise trying a more basic cable solution if you have that and are getting issues (like I was).




In my room i use a dta box on my crt tv still have issues. Living room has the bigger fancy/hdmi box also has issues.

I remember the guy who tested our cable line about a year ago said our line was very strong/good signal. I might have to give a call to check the junction box or whatever its called.

I guess just shitty service in this area Boca Raton.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 7, 2015)

natr0n said:


> In my room i use a dta box on my crt tv still have issues. Living room has the bigger fancy/hdmi box also has issues.
> 
> I remember the guy who tested our cable line about a year ago said our line was very strong/good signal. I might have to give a call to check the junction box or whatever its called.
> 
> I guess just shitty service in this area Boca Raton.



All of Washington was like that say 5 years ago.  That's where they started pushing cable service hard mind you.  They got their act together it just took a while and a lot of roadbumps.

I'd like to think they've learned their lesson in new markets but my bet is they are still playing the same "sell more capacity than we really have" game to new markets.


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 7, 2015)

I can stream Netflix on my Roku without any problems, but all of the three HDTV boxes in my house are lagging like crazy. 
They've been out three times to 'fix' it and haven't, yet they're trying to charge me a $90.00 'service call' fee for the last two visits.

Six months ago I negotiated faster internet and more channels on TV. I felt it was worth the extra money to get 100 down and 30 up. A month ago, my speeds dropped off to 30 down and 6 up. (where it was before)
When I called to complain, they told me that they had no record of that internet speed on my account. They want me to pay 40 bucks more per month for that fast internet,..............and that's beside the $35.00. price increase that is suddenly on my bill now.

It's not the techs that piss me off, it's the business office and all of their reindeer games.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 7, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> I can stream Netflix on my Roku without any problems, but all of the three HDTV boxes in my house are lagging like crazy.
> They've been out three times to 'fix' it and haven't, yet they're trying to charge me a $90.00 'service call' fee for the last two visits.
> 
> Six months ago I negotiated faster internet and more channels on TV. I felt it was worth the extra money to get 100 down and 30 up. A month ago, my speeds dropped off to 30 down and 6 up. (where it was before)
> ...




OOh here if it goes flaky, i will put a  complaint every few days like the last time i did and got 2 months free. Better do it though their chat not phone due to the fact you can prove you have been complaining that way.

We have a box but it will never be installed as no one watches the 98% of the pointless TV anyways lol.  We can only stream  to 2 devices as we only have the basic Netflix but never been a issue.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 7, 2015)

natr0n said:


> Noticing alot of channels are extremely poor quality and lag/skipping lately.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else here having issues ?



Yes, same issue at my dads. Had the cable box replaced 2-3 times, signals checked, and nothing seems to be fixing it. Internet has been a problem too. He is paying for blast, and he doesn't even get 1mbps a lot of times it seems.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jun 7, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> I have the X1 platform.  The "auxiliary" boxes' menus lag and and stuff, but the main box is fine.  Also, programs on the "auxilary" can sometimes get bad signal break-ups and blocky.  But I wouldn't say it does it often enough for me to care.


+1


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 7, 2015)

AsRock said:


> OOh here if it goes flaky, i will put a  complaint every few days like the last time i did and got 2 months free. Better do it though their chat not phone due to the fact you can prove you have been complaining that way.
> 
> We have a box but it will never be installed as no one watches the 98% of the pointless TV anyways lol.  We can only stream  to 2 devices as we only have the basic Netflix but never been a issue.



They don't have any meaningful competition where I live, so they're able to play around. Complaints go nowhere, fast.

I can use DSL, but that's capped at 25 down.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Jun 7, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> They don't have any meaningful competition where I live, so they're able to play around. Complaints go nowhere, fast.
> 
> I can use DSL, but that's capped at 25 down.



25 advertised and 6 real world lol

DSL is a joke. Every large telecom needs liquidated.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jun 7, 2015)

If you want to check your signal level you can just turn the box off and press the red OK/select key in the middle of the arrows


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 8, 2015)

this shit is why I'm a cord cutter and got rokutv, roku1, and a roku 3 if I want "tv"  the DVR units you get with my ISP are bad unless they give you the Cisco ones. The scientific atlanta old school DVRs and the RCA recivers are shit streaks at best.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 8, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> this shit is why I'm a cord cutter and got rokutv, roku1, and a roku 3 if I want "tv"  the DVR units you get with my ISP are bad unless they give you the Cisco ones. The scientific atlanta old school DVRs and the RCA recivers are shit streaks at best.



Only thing i hate about the ROKU is that it's uses Google DNS with out any option to change it.  In fact our comcast DNS is much faster than googles, i guess it's.  Yes i dislike google and no one in the right mind would trust them if they had any sense lol.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 8, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> They don't have any meaningful competition where I live, so they're able to play around. Complaints go nowhere, fast.
> 
> I can use DSL, but that's capped at 25 down.



Heck, we don't even have DSL at my place.  It's a complete monopoly.

I mean yeah, technically I could subscribe to a satellite or cell service internet plan, but this is west side Olympia, Washington.  It isn't Antarctica.  We should have more options.



AsRock said:


> Yes i dislike google and no one in the right mind would trust them if they had any sense lol.



I trust Comcast even less.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 8, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Only thing i hate about the ROKU is that it's uses Google DNS with out any option to change it.  In fact our comcast DNS is much faster than googles, i guess it's.  Yes i dislike google and no one in the right mind would trust them if they had any sense lol.



got any wireshark output or anything to prove it or is it a regional thing?


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 8, 2015)

My Meraki Z1 has built in pcap and this is the options I have configured and there wasn't anything from the usual google IPs in the output tho..


----------



## AsRock (Jun 8, 2015)

i should of said Netflix though the Roku, but still the ROKU 3 at least don't allow manual settings .


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 8, 2015)

Prolly hard coded for netflix tho... mabye they do it to bypass local network restrictions or whatnot.... go ask netflix that lol.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jun 14, 2015)

One thing (unrelated kinda) that happens also is a cable tech arrives in your neighborhood or apartment building (happens more so in apartment buildings and condos) and he is installing cable and or internet for a customer. He then discovers that this customer has a bad signal or low strength. So then he starts to check other ports for a better signal. This of course can lead to checking lines that are being used by other customers. So he finds a really good line but its being used. He then swaps lines and figures the other customer will just call in and complain and another tech will come out to fix....but in the mean time his current customer job gets a good line and he can leave sooner.

Just saying...this happens.


----------

